# Pink Marines - Army Shots



## qwertywraith (Sep 8, 2008)

This past weekend I attended Kingcon, Kingston's gaming convention and warhammer showcase event (though the recent implosion of GW Canada meant we had no GW support). Nonetheless the organisers put together a fine tournament. Most exciting though, I got some pictures taken of my army by Drew from Ottawa, who brought a pain-bringing doublewing. No epic battle shots though, as Drew and I didn't fight each other this tournament.


























































It's nice to have 1850 done. It still needs a lot of tweaks, and I plan on making lots of additions.


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

Love it dude, love it...Termie Cap'n with Light. Claws is especially seckseh... +rep for you sir! (levelled your Daemon as well! :wink


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Love them! I was tossing around the idea of doing a Choas army and if I get round to doing one, I will definatley be doinf slaanesh

+Rep to you my friend


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

I love'm. The use of parts is great and the fact that you've actually painted a really nice CM force almost entirely pink is astonishing.
Definitely worth +rep :victory:


----------



## Stuntiesrule (Mar 22, 2009)

love the trooper with the running pose, very solid looking army who knew pink could look so good.


----------



## Warlord Imp (Mar 20, 2009)

That's actually very nice. My wife would love the scheme.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Really excellent. I always thought the pink/black EC scheme was th coolest. +rep.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I was never a fan of the pink marines. That being said, I have to admit that you did a great job on these guys. Very clean paint job and good choice of contrasting colours. Well done! k: So..., how did you do in the tournament?


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

qwertywraith said:


> It's nice to have 1850 done. It still needs a lot of tweaks, and I plan on making lots of additions.


Sweet army! That helmet design of the sprinting dude is something I might steal


----------



## qwertywraith (Sep 8, 2008)

MaidenManiac said:


> Sweet army! That helmet design of the sprinting dude is something I might steal


It's the helmet from the plastic terminator Lord without the spiky bits (probably for a sorceror).



> So..., how did you do in the tournament?


Not well... . I massacred my first opponent, but my second one wiped me off the table. He has a pretty brutal ork list with 4 battlewagons, and my army had very little capable of penetrating that much armour. The last battle was great with lots of manouvering on both sides, but my nurgle opponent (very nearly a mirror match for composition) won it on turn 6 with a land raider tank shocking me off my objective.

I did pick up 2 prizes in the painting competition though. :grin:

Thanks everyone for the comments and rep!


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

The Termies look great but the tanks are just too pink in my opinion.


----------



## Epic Fail (Jun 23, 2008)

that's looks awesome - I think all the vehicles in that army should be called "Pimp mobiles".


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

>


i no this is probably gonna be a stupid question but if its a slaanesh army why has the termi capt got the mark of tzeentch on him P.s +rep


----------



## Veritax (Sep 20, 2008)

Very nice I love to see an army that you can see from a mile


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Gothic said:


> i no this is probably gonna be a stupid question but if its a slaanesh army why has the termi capt got the mark of tzeentch on him P.s +rep



Because MoTz is the only way to roll with terminators! A 4++ save is infinitely better than I5.

After getting over being stunned at not seeing two Lash DPs and Pink Plague MArines, I really like the look of your army! Some great subtle conversions and a nice cohesive feel!

Rep they is a commin'!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

DeathKlokk said:


> Because MoTz is the only way to roll with terminators! A 4++ save is infinitely better than I5.


Dunno, think about it, I5 Termies with duel LC, now that's just scary


----------



## qwertywraith (Sep 8, 2008)

My army is indeed visible from across a very large room.

As for the terminators, I was running 6 at the last tourney, so the Icon of Tzeentch really helps them survive the deepstrike, or when footslogging. When I run 5 in a raider they get the Icon of Slaanesh. (The icons are all interchangeable, and all my terminator arms are magnetised).

While the army is pink and was originally conceived as an Emperor's Children Army, but with the new codex I am willing to take anything and just paint them pink. I will still theme to EC often enough (I am toying with the idea of scratch built sonic obliterators).

Thanks again everyone for the comments and rep!


----------



## kolossus (Apr 8, 2009)

congratulations you have a beautiful record


----------



## dtq (Feb 19, 2009)

Love the old school blastmasters, Ive got to get myself a few for my noise marines.


----------

